# Who lost some gear on the Scioto?



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey guys I meant to post this sonner but forgot. I found some fly-fishing "stuff" that someone had lost on the Scioto. It looks to be worth something so I thought I would post it just in case that someone is on here. If you lost something just pm or email me what it was and where and I'll get it back to you. Thanks


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that is nice of you maan.. it is a great item indeed, and i would be kickin myself in the rear for losing it..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Yea I forgot to put it up earlier. It is too nice for someone to not get back. I know if I ever lose anything I would hope someone would at least try to find me. If no one asks for it I might "donate" to the someone that can use it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, if it's that nice bring it to the outing, I'm sure we can give it away there.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I would love to do that but........I'm gonna be fishing the CAG tourney on that day.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

There arent many people like you out there! I was camping on Kellys one year. 3 days of a nor easter we couldnt get out. So the third i was so mad just had to fish. So we sat and got drunk and had the ex drive us down to the peir at the state park. Had a blast with the rock bass and the smallies untill a wave crashed over the peir onto me. I was fishing in the bay. Well now even more pissed we packed up and headed back to the camp site. Did some more drinking and called it an early night cause the wind was shifting to the south and hoped for the morning eye bite. As we were loading up the boat i couldnt find my rod and reel. My brand new Stradic and St.Croix. Needless to say I sarted freaking out. Went to the park office they said they had nothing but to check with the care takers. Sure enough someone found it and turned it in. Boy was I happy. 

Wasnt so lucky when I dropped my Loomis and Mag Stradic in the Maumee though!!!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have been there more times than I care to admit to. lol Seems like I'm always losing soemthing, only problem is most of it is hunting related and on my own land. lol I just ran across the antenna for my gps that I lost LAST year mushroom hunting, I found it in a mushroom patch THIS spring that I had NEVER hunted before. lol


----------

